# UBUNTU 12.4 CGI script auf subdmain verdrahten statt auf Verzeichnis



## NetBull (27. Mai 2014)

Hi, 

hab im Apachen das Mercurial Web Frontend am Laufen und mit domain/hg rennt es gleich los. 

Nun möchte ich aber das es mit hg.domain aufgerufen wird. 
Was muss ich an der VHOST Config ändern....?

```
ScriptAliasMatch        ^/hg(.*)        /var/hg/hgwebdir.cgi$1
<Directory /var/hg>
        Options ExecCGI FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
</Directory>
```

Muss ich dann in der "hosts" vom Gastrechner (Aktuell ist mein neues Ubuntu noch in der Erprobungsphase auf einer VM)  den kompletten String für die gleiche IP angeben? Also so?

```
192.168.254.132    mosys-test
192.168.254.132    hg.mosys-test
```

LG NetBu||


----------

